

Apple quietly adds "Catalogs" to iTunes App Store - nostromo
http://itunes.apple.com/us/genre/ios-catalogs/id6022

======
nostromo
Any guesses on what it'll be used for? I'm guessing newsstand, but for
magazines.

~~~
tewks
Shopping

